

What is it with banks? - pzxc
http://pzxc.com/what-is-it-with-banks

======
tigrank
In my past job I was building online banking for a small Los Angeles based
bank. I'm pretty sure they offer the service you seek. The online banking
service I was helping build is still in beta but I think you can request to be
added to the beta. Try City National Bank (cnb.com).

------
viraptor
Is that really the standard in the US? In Lloyds (UK) same-bank transfers are
free and instantaneous, first time requires two-factor auth (mobile call
confirmation). It works pretty well actually. Web / mobile enabled. I haven't
seen a check in years...

